#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Need clarification about the Url Redirect for Drupal website!

## Katren

Hello Guys!
I need clarification from you guys!
I have a Drupal website and need to add the URL redirection. I have tried this via Codings, but I was failed, because of the coding are not working. Can you please suggest me the right cording, please.?

1) 

RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(main.)?sdfsec.org$
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ www.sdfsec.org/site/$1

2) 

#custom redirects
RewriteRule ^http://sdfsec.org/(.*)$ http://www.sdfsec.org/$1 [R=301,L]
#end custom redirects
[/code]

Those are not working to me. Please guide me properly who are good in Drupal site.

----------

